# Am I doing this right? Quinclorac Mixing



## 87Fethers (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi,

New to mixing my own crabgrass killer. I'm going to be spot spraying with my Harbor Freight 4 gallon sprayer. What are the correct amounts? Google tells me all kinds of stuff, but the easiest thing I found was "one tablespoon each of per gallon of water of Surfactant and 75DF."

I got some of this


Some of this from tractor supply

A tablespoon


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

What does the label on the bottle say? Labels can change so don't trust Google.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

As was said, read the label/leaflet to get started. You and your sprayer will then tell you what to do moving forward. I adjusted as I went because of the way I spray, the season, and the maturity of the grass. I'd share with you but I use DriveXLR8 and a different surfactant. Don't over think this and remember that it takes days or longer to see impact a lot of times. Do a small amount and area until you get zeroed in.

I can tell you that for me it works best if I don't mow at least 1 day (2 or more is better) before and after, water the night before, spray very early in the day (between 7 and 8 for me), and then water well again in 36-48 hours.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Don't dry flowables normally come with their own measuring tube thing? You should be using that instead of a generic tablespoon if it came with one.


----------



## 87Fethers (Apr 25, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Don't dry flowables normally come with their own measuring tube thing? You should be using that instead of a generic tablespoon if it came with one.


It did not come with measuring device. That would have been great if it did.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

75DF does come with a measuring beaker. Sometimes people that stock the shelves don't put them near enough of they otherwise get separated. Tenacity is supposed to come with a measuring syringe and the first time I bought it there were none on the sheff at my Site One.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I just checked the Prime Source website and looked at the label. Check your actual label to make sure this is what it says:

Info found in Table 5:
1 Gallon of water per 1,000/sf
Mix 1 Tablespoon of Quinclorac
Mix 2 Tablespoons of surfactant

Begin with a clean spray tank. Fill the spray tank 1/2 full with clean water and add the required amount of Quinclorac Select 75 DF Herbicide to the sprayer. Cap sprayer and agitate to ensure mixing. Uncap sprayer and finish filling tank to desired level. Cap sprayer and agitate once again. During application, it is desirable to agitate the mixture on occasion to ensure mixing. If the mixture is allowed to settle for any period of time, thorough agitation is essential to resuspend the mixture before spraying is resumed.


----------

